# XM integrated aftermarket H/U



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I am looking at replacing an old head unit and want XM with the new one. From everything I have seen they apparently don't make an integrated XM tuner in any single DIN HU's is that correct? It looks like a stand alone tuner is $100 and I can get a complete portable tuner w/ car kit for less than that.

Sirius wouldn't be a deal killer but I already have quite a few XM portables and like their programming better.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Generally, satellite radios are external optional modules for consumer car stereos, yes. Since most people won't buy one, or would prefer the other service (XM vs. Sirius), manufacturers built in support but require an external module to be connected. That way, you can get whichever service you like, and folks who don't want sat radio can buy the same stereo without having to pay for hardware and licensing they don't want.

And, sure, you can get a generic external add-on module, but it will never be as clean as a factory-integrated unit that can be controlled on the main panel.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

That is what I was afraid of. Space is somewhat limited to put one of those boxes somewhere so a H/U with everything built in would have been perfect.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

They are pretty damn small, look for "XM Direct"


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i bought an xm direct tuner off ebay for my wifes car; got it for $35. they normally go for at least $100. 

I couldn't find a cheap deal on the cables to connect the xm direct to the factory radio. had to spend $80 for those, but its well worth it having the xm controls in the factory radio. 

many of the aftermarket HU cables were very cheap; about $20. 

also, the xm direct is getting hard to find as its apparently been discontinued and replaced w/ the xm mini tuner.


----------

